# Anglerverbände und Wissenschaft mit gemeinsamer Forderung an Politik



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Anglerverbände und Wissenschaft mit gemeinsamer Forderung an Politik​*
*IGB (Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei ) und 4 Landesverbände mit Aufruf an Bundespolitik wegen Gewässerschutz​*
Die 4 Landesverbände für Angeln, Angler und Fischerei aus Niedersachsen, Sachsen,  Sachsen-Anhalt und Bayern unterstützen mit einem Kommentar und durch Weiterverbreitung den IGB Policy Brief zur Bundestagswahl 2017.
Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V.
Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e. V.
Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt
Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V.

IGB (Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei )

Angesprochen werden da 5 wichtige Themen zum Gewässerschutz. 

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/PDF/Beitrag/20170814_IGB_Wasserkraft_Verbaende_WEB.PDF
http://www.igb-berlin.de/sites/defa...utz_u_nutzung_v_binnengewaessern_download.pdf


			
				Kommentar Landesverbände schrieb:
			
		

> Uns liegt das Wohl der Gewässer am Herzen. Obwohl wir mit unseren Mitgliedern jedes Jahr unzählige Arbeitsstunden für den Erhalt der Ökosysteme investieren, gibt es drängende Gewässerthemen, welche  offensichtlich  nur  politisch  debattiert  und  gelöst  werden  können.
> Als Vertreter der Interessen von mehr als 300.000 Mitgliedern unterstützen wir, die eingangs genannten Angler- und Fischereiverbände, den aktuellen Policy Brief des Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) zur Bundestagswahl 2017.
> Deutschlands  größtes  Forschungszentrum  für Binnengewässer  benennt in seinem Policy Brief fünf akute Herausforderungen für den Gewässerschutz.
> Diese Brennpunkte sollten diskutiert und wirksame Vorschläge zu ihrer Beseitigung aufgezeigt werden. Mit der Weiterleitung des Briefes wollen wir das Bewusstsein für den kritischen Zustand unserer Binnengewässer schärfen und zum Handeln vor Ort anregen. Wir bieten allen Akteuren gern unsere eigene Kompetenz im Arten- und Gewässerschutz zur Unterstützung dieser Prozesse an.
> ...



-------------------------------------------------------------​
*Verbände und Wissenschaft mal Hand in Hand*
Dass sich wie hier ein Forschungsinstitut mit Angler- und Fischereiverbänden zusammen tut, um die Politik an ihre gottverdammte Pflicht zu erinnern, nicht nur den Anglern (auch wenn die davon profitieren), sondern der gesamten Bevölkerung gesunde Gewässer zur Verfügung zu stellen, ist bis dato einmalig in der Bundesrepublik. 

Auch wenn es hier (das wiederum leider) zuerst mal nicht direkt um angeln und Angeln geht, ist dieser Schulterschluss dennoch vollkommen richtig und kann auch die Keimzelle für ein in Zukunft zielgerichteteres und koordinierteres gemeinsames Vorgehen sein.

Und umso peinlicher, dass augenscheinlich auch die Wissenschaft (IGB) den DAFV mit seinen abnickenden Restlandesverbänden NICHT für einen geeigneten Partner hält. Sondern das mit den genannten 4 aktiven Landesverbänden macht, von denen 3 schon aus dem DAFV raus sind (und die schon damit eine Grundkompetenz bewiesen haben) .

*Bemerkenswert:*
Da seitens des DAFV keinerlei wirklich wahrnehmbare Lobbyarbeit für Angler und Angeln stattfindet, machen diese wichtige Arbeit eben jetzt aktuell andere wie die oben genannten Landesverbände.

Es treffen sich in Berlin und propagieren dann statt des DAFV nämlich die nicht mehr im DAFV vertretenen Landesverbände Bayern, Sachsen und Niedersachsen sowie der  (aus unerfindlichen Gründen immer) noch im DAFV befindliche Landesverband aus Sachsen-Anhalt zusammen mit dem IGB, um das in die Wege zu leiten. 

*Ebenfalls interessant:*
*Mit ca. 300.000 Mitgliedern erreichen alleine diese 4 Verbände schon fast die 520.000 des Rest-DAFV. Was Kompetenz angeht, sind sie augenscheinlich dem DAFV ja schon weit  voraus, wie man hier sieht.*

*Hoffnung*
Es wäre wünschenswert, dass diese Verbände nicht nur beim Gewässerschutz zusammen arbeiten würden, sondern sich auch auf einen Weg zum Anglerschutz einigen könnten. Gegen immer weitere Verbote, Einschränkungen und sinnlose, kontraproduktive Schützer-Moralisierei.

Dazu mag noch nicht überall der Druck hoch genug sein, zumindest im AVN geht man klar diesen Weg:
Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Werner Klasing

Vielleicht färbts etwas ab auf weitere Verbände, so das wir zukünftig mehr echte Anglervebände bekommen?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## saza (18. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Wissenschaft mit gemeinsamer Forderung an Politik*

Sauber. 
Frau Haarpracht sollte schnellstmöglich ihren Hut nehmen.


----------



## allegoric (18. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Wissenschaft mit gemeinsamer Forderung an Politik*

In den letzten Jahren hat der Sächsische Verband stark aufgeholt, was Kommunikation in Richtung Angler angeht (Facebook-Beteiligungen), Informationen über eigene Homepage, Angelatlas, Veranstaltungen, Ausbau am Gewässer (Slipstellen) usw. Ich bin, obwohl ich oft ein Kritiker des Verbandes war, in der kürzeren Vergangenheit sehr zufrieden mit der Arbeit und das für einen so geringen Beitrag.

Vielen Dank meinerseits und auch danke für die Unterstützung wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse. Ohne Wissenschaft bleiben wir alle dumm .


----------



## kati48268 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Wissenschaft mit gemeinsamer Forderung an Politik*

Die "Sachsen-Achse" gefällt mir. 
Und vielleicht fällt bei solchen Kooperationen auch etwas mehr Sinn für anglerfreundliche & -freiheitliche Politik auf die Bazis ab. 
Ein richtiger Verbund dieser 4 würde den unfähigen DAFV wegblasen.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Wissenschaft mit gemeinsamer Forderung an Politik*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein richtiger Verbund dieser 4 würde den unfähigen DAFV wegblasen.



Es wird ja hier in dem Fall Bundespolitik gemacht!
Also das, wofür der Bundesverband eigentlich seine Daseinsberechtigung hat.
Wenn die Landesverbände deren Arbeit sowieso machen (müssen!), wäre es mehr als logisch dessen Job auch gleich ganz zu übernehmen!

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (18. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Wissenschaft mit gemeinsamer Forderung an Politik*

Das sind doch mal ganz gute Nachrichten. Auch wenn der hessische Verband mE relativ  (!) gute Arbeit leistet (kein Abknüppelgebot im Bazistyle bspw) würde ich einen Austritt aus dem DAFV (dapperte Angelfischer Verräter?) Sehr begrüßen. Dann könnten die ausgetretenen Verbände einen eigenen Dachverband gründen  (mit Blackjack und Nutten!) Und wir hätten plötzlich eine (hoffentlich) richtige Interessensvertretung


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Wissenschaft mit gemeinsamer Forderung an Politik*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es wird ja hier in dem Fall Bundespolitik gemacht!
> Also das, wofür der Bundesverband eigentlich seine Daseinsberechtigung hat.
> Wenn die Landesverbände deren Arbeit sowieso machen (müssen!), wäre es mehr als logisch dessen Job auch gleich ganz zu übernehmen!
> 
> Jürgen


So einfach isses (eigentlich)......................


----------



## gründler (18. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Wissenschaft mit gemeinsamer Forderung an Politik*

Hat mir heute morgen nen Kunde gesagt beim Small Talk übers Angeln.


*D*eutsche *A*ngler *F*ür *V*erbote....


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Wissenschaft mit gemeinsamer Forderung an Politik*



gründler schrieb:


> Hat mir heute morgen nen Kunde gesagt beim Small Talk übers Angeln.
> 
> 
> *D*eutsche *A*ngler *F*ür *V*erbote....
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverbände und Wissenschaft mit gemeinsamer Forderung an Politik*

Ich finde den Bericht/Link übrigens nicht auf der Seite des bayerischen Verbandes:
http://lfvbayern.de/

Vielleicht irgendwo versteckt?

Wenn ihrs findet, bitte melden...

Die anderen Verbände haben das alle gebracht und hab ich auch oben in den Verlinkungen zu den Verbänden drauf verlinkt, wollt ich auch gerne bei den Bayern ..

Nur bei Bayern finde ich es nicht..


----------

